# Fluval Edge Tank



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

OK so while hubby and I were on holidays in the US I picked up one of these tanks (b/c the pricing was so much better there) I have always wanted one as I think they are so sharp looking, so does hubby!

So far I really like it, the only thing I have had to do is add another light as the lighting it comes with is not enough to make the plants grow for the whole tank. I am looking to find one that fits a little better on the tank.

I have had it set up for about 2 weeks now, and have done a w/c and I find it quite simple to do. For now these plants will do (as I just took them from my other tanks) until I decide which ones I want in there and ones that will grow.

This tank is for my betta (Stan) but I decided to put some guppies in there as well today to see how he did with them and so far he just chases them. I would like to add a different kind of small fish in there but I need to make sure he will get along with other fish.

Thanks for looking!


*This is the tank without the extra light on*










*This is it with the extra light on*



















*Closer view*



















*Stan - my betta*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good with the extra lighting. Good layout too, with the lower light requirement plants in the back.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary, its a start until I can figure out what plant will work good in there with the lighting that I have for it.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good. Every time I see one I want one


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

your downsizing is looking great Kim.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's a good looking tank!
I just find that tank hard to clean!~ THat's the only downside!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stan sure is a lucky guy.
looks awesome Kim.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Looks really good. Every time I see one I want one


Thats what I said, so I got one LOL much cheaper in the states tho!!



onefishtwofish said:


> your downsizing is looking great Kim.


Told ya I was downsizing Kathie! All said and done I will have 5 tanks compared to 12. And thank you.



eternity302 said:


> WOW! That's a good looking tank!
> I just find that tank hard to clean!~ THat's the only downside!


You know Jackson - I have cleaned this tank twice now and I don't have a problem with it, but thats me, and of course not everyone. Do you have one???

Thanks!



Adz1 said:


> Stan sure is a lucky guy.
> looks awesome Kim.


Thanks Adrian! Stan has gone from a 1 gal, to a 3gal, and now this one, yup he's lucky! and so am I, never thought he would make it past the first week I had him.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Picked up some more of the brigitte's, and darios, as well as 2 green shrimp from April yesterday. All is working out OK so far.

Damn near impossible to get pics of them but I am trying.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are brigittes?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Gary, brigittae are from the rasbora family and they are very small also known as mosquito rasboras or chili rasboras.

they are becoming more popular and a few members keep it with shrimps...
I also had a few a couple months back in my comm tank.

I think the extra light looks better Kim, is it a cfl 26w?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah...thanks Chris. I never knew they were chili rasboras. Nice acquisitions. I want some of those Darios darios myself some day.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup that's exactly what they are my bad typing. 

It's actually a 24" coral life light that I had on another tank. So I decided to use it on this. The bulb is 6700k what ever was in the light. That being said I had 2 in there but decided it might be too much light so I took out 1 bulb. I don't want cyno!!!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great so far, Kim!

Wow, you've gone from 12 to 5 tanks - impressive! I have also downsized, but thanks to my "all female" group of bettas turning out to not get along together, I have to keep 4 small tanks extra (otherwise I would be down to my Biocube and maybe one betta tank). 

What sort of price are these things down in the States? The new Chi tank caught my eye on the weekend, but a bit pricey for my liking.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking at the picture closer I see the t5 fixture, dunno how I missed it before.

It would be nice if the fixture could go to the back but with these edge tanks you can't.

are you planning on later changing out the stock light, you may be able to mod it quite easy with just a short trip to HD?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be curious about whether you could change the stock light. What sort of connection does it have, and how much space is in that box?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> Looks great so far, Kim!
> 
> Wow, you've gone from 12 to 5 tanks - impressive! I have also downsized, but thanks to my "all female" group of bettas turning out to not get along together, I have to keep 4 small tanks extra (otherwise I would be down to my Biocube and maybe one betta tank).
> 
> What sort of price are these things down in the States? The new Chi tank caught my eye on the weekend, but a bit pricey for my liking.


Thanks! Ya b/c of my health issues I have had to cut down on the tanks, as I wasn't able to maintain them properly. So I know what you mean, technically I only have 4 "larger" tanks cuz the fluval is small hahaha.

We got our tank for $103 in the states. Up here I think they vary in pricing from $150 and up. The Chi is nice too but this one has always caught my eye!



tang daddy said:


> Looking at the picture closer I see the t5 fixture, dunno how I missed it before.
> 
> It would be nice if the fixture could go to the back but with these edge tanks you can't.
> 
> are you planning on later changing out the stock light, you may be able to mod it quite easy with just a short trip to HD?


Yes your right after looking at it, its a t5 fixture. Right now its as far back as it can go b/c of the little box where the filter and lights sit, which is why I was contemplating keeping the extra bulb in there to provide more light for the back, still might put it back in and experiment.

If I could mod the stock light I would consider but not sure how, that would be hubby's doing!! And a trip to HD for him is like a trip to the fish store for me .


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a nice looking tank, Kim. I'd like to see how the tank evolves and what works for you or doesn't work for you. 

Gives me ideas since I have all this leftover flourite holding one of my buckets hostage.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I know forsure people have upgraded the stock light, google search will probably come up with tons of mods....if there was enough space you could probably get away with a 26w spiral flourecent bulb....

It would then free up the t5 coralife while giving the edge a cleaner look, didn't taurent dragon mod his light,maybe shoot him a pm?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No I did not mod the light, frankly never gave it any thought until I read this, now I want too lol I think a 26w spiral would work perfect. Will have to check it out for sure.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah...thanks Chris. I never knew they were chili rasboras. Nice acquisitions. I want some of those Darios darios myself some day.


Get April to order you a bag of them!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they're too small for the flat fish...and for sure too small for the JD's.  I think I'm going to go with either Emporer or Black Neon Tetras.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> That's a nice looking tank, Kim. I'd like to see how the tank evolves and what works for you or doesn't work for you.
> 
> Gives me ideas since I have all this leftover flourite holding one of my buckets hostage.


Thanks Ed! it really is a cute tank and I do love it. I will keep you posted on what works and doesn't.



tang daddy said:


> I know forsure people have upgraded the stock light, google search will probably come up with tons of mods....if there was enough space you could probably get away with a 26w spiral flourecent bulb....
> 
> It would then free up the t5 coralife while giving the edge a cleaner look, didn't taurent dragon mod his light,maybe shoot him a pm?


Aaron was the first person I asked, but he's done what I did just put a light in front of the stock one. Might even search you tube, but will def google it as well. I would love to change it to a 26W spiral and turf the other ones (stock and t5).



taureandragon76 said:


> No I did not mod the light, frankly never gave it any thought until I read this, now I want too lol I think a 26w spiral would work perfect. Will have to check it out for sure.


Well let me know what you come up with Aaron and same here!!!



-N/A- said:


> Get April to order you a bag of them!!!


Yuppers thats what I did, want to add more to my tank - just love them!!!

Ya Gary, might be too small for what your looking for in your tank.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my dario's!!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pic I missed my Dario, he got lost in my 30g planted....
make sure you post some pics of the brigittae I love those too...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> nice pic I missed my Dario, he got lost in my 30g planted....
> make sure you post some pics of the brigittae I love those too...


Thanks! I will try those brigittae's are harder to capture! I lucked out on the Dario.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank kim!! i love the edge. so expensive though. how's the filter? is it good enough?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the Edge has what is essentially an AC20, correct? Should be quite adequate. I used to have one of those on a 5gal and it was great!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!!! They are expensive up here which is why I got it in the states.

The filter works great have no complaints about it.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

And update of this tank. It has really filled out now. I just have one light bulb in the light and it seems to be working just fine. I have thinned out the fern plant in the back, it grows to fast! Otherwise the tank is the same.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Kim

I like it


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks John.


----------

